# SF Bay Area/Northern California t-shirt printers



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been looking to start my own t-shirt line and I have my designs ready but I'm still doing the research into where to get them produced. I had been looking into some of the more popular online fulfillment businesses but I also want to look into the possibility of using a local printer as I think it would be convenient to discuss things face-to-face.

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for printers in the San Francisco Bay Area. I would prefer ones that offer direct-to-garment printing.

Thanks!


----------



## 48hrTshirt (Mar 13, 2013)

I am located in Dublin, CA. I only do DTG printing. Check out my site home

Give me a call and we can discuss further. 

Thanks
Pam


----------

